# How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

While this is a rather simple task, i do understand that it can be complicated to those of us that may be a little less tech inclined as others.

To get started first click HERE to register under TPU's team.







then download this... HERE






you should now have this installer..... (double click it to launch)






you'll see this screen first, click next to continue...






decide whether or not you agree and click next...






IF you want a standard instal just click next at the following screen. if you want to specify any specific location to store the data, disable use of the WCG screensaver or run BOINC as a service then click advanced...





(ADVANCED SCREEN)





click next and you'll be greeted with this fine screen...





click install and BOINC will install and you'll see this screen when its finished....





click finish.


once the installer closes you'll get this prompt...





your pc needs to be restarted before running BOINC for the first time. you may select yes to reboot now or no if you plan to reboot after taking care of something else first.


*After Reboot*

once the machine has rebooted you'll have this upon booting to the desktop... click next






you need to attach your machine to a project. the project we are working on is called *World Community Grid*. find it, select it, and click next.






type in your username and password and click next...






once connected you are set. click finish






you will now have this screen...






after a few seconds it should have downloaded the work unit data and begun to work and you'll see this screen...






now you can click the advanced view button at the lower right hand corner and you'll see all the details you may want...






this is a basic setup of BOINC. you can now explore and learn all the tricks to get your machine to run faster. one tip i will give you though... if you run a 64bit OS then you should use 64bit BOINC as its performs a bit better than the 32bit version. you can find it here... *http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php*

Enjoy 

NOTE: you may or may not see all the screens depicted above. as BOINC gets updated some options may be combined onto one screen.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Just did this with my computer at work. Thanks Fit! Good guide.


----------



## 123bob (May 5, 2009)

Nice guide Fits.


----------



## RAMMIE (May 5, 2009)

Can't get any easier than that.
Nice tutorial Fits.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 10, 2009)

what is this?


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> what is this?


Hi if you have a look at the links below.  They will explain what it is about
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewAboutUs.do
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/projects_showcase/viewResearch.do

If you would like to join our team we would be more than pleased to have you
              Rob


----------



## El_Mayo (May 10, 2009)

erm.. no idea what it is
but i guess it's for a good cause so i'll sign up now


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> erm.. no idea what it is
> but i guess it's for a good cause so i'll sign up now


Thanks for joining such a worthy cause.  You are joining something that could change your life or the lives of others


----------



## El_Mayo (May 10, 2009)

oh.. nice haha
just saw it this morning
ill try and get friends to join as well


----------



## silkstone (May 11, 2009)

The intallation screens now look different from the ones in the guide. I'm trying to set it up as a service on some computers, but it doesn't seem to work without the actual system tray client running at the same time


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

silkstone said:


> The intallation screens now look different from the ones in the guide. I'm trying to set it up as a service on some computers, but it doesn't seem to work without the actual system tray client running at the same time



I don't know if you can find what you need in the link below
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=21501


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2009)

Grrr... I pretty much bought a computer just for this and the mobo is crap!!  So for now I'll give it a go on my regular machine.  Just a question..  Will crunching affect my day to day web browsing, light usage performance?


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Grrr... I pretty much bought a computer just for this and the mobo is crap!!  So for now I'll give it a go on my regular machine.  Just a question..  Will crunching affect my day to day web browsing, light usage performance?



Absolutely not. It will affect your gaming "very slightly" but you won't even notice it.


----------



## mdm-adph (May 18, 2009)

Is the same as a regular BOINC installation?  Is there any way to combine the two?

Been running regular BONIC for years on all my computers, would love to help out with this, too.


----------



## mike047 (May 18, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Is the same as a regular BOINC installation?  Is there any way to combine the two?
> 
> Been running regular BONIC for years on all my computers, would love to help out with this, too.



Just attach to World Community Grid


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2009)

I'm in 






Looks like it is working


----------



## Duxx (May 20, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I'm in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/Capture031.jpg
> 
> Looks like it is working



Welcome and thanks for crunching!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me - how well does WCG point out a CPU's stability? Also, compared to 3.2Ghz, will 3.6Ghz on my quad return better results?


----------



## 4x4n (May 25, 2009)

If you are not stable you will get computation errors. It stresses your whole system when you run it 24/7. And yes, you will get more results done at 3.6 vs 3.2, therefore more points if that's what your asking. Also, 64 bit OS's seem to be a little faster.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 12, 2009)

imo you should put the link for the 64bit BOINC: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

although because its not from WCG their might be setup required?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great thread very easy  I got it setup and running on my backup computer  Since my main computer isn't up yet.


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 17, 2009)

scope54 said:


> imo you should put the link for the 64bit BOINC: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php
> 
> although because its not from WCG their might be setup required?



A link with more options.
All the way at the bottom are the WCG recommended.
Alas,no 64bit.
I only use 64bit.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl


----------



## mike047 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never downloaded and used a client from WCG.  I always get mine from the BOINC repository. 6.6.20 at the present, runs with absolutely no issues.  64bit FTW


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I have never downloaded and used a client from WCG.  I always get mine from the BOINC repository. 6.6.20 at the present, runs with absolutely no issues.  64bit FTW



Me either.


----------



## Demon_82 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just joined the team. I think I can share my computing power between this and seti@home without issue, my 8 threads and my GPU will not get bored this way XD


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2009)

Demon_82 said:


> Just joined the team. I think I can share my computing power between this and seti@home without issue, my 8 threads and my GPU will not get bored this way XD



Thanks for joining


----------



## Demon_82 (Jun 28, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks for joining



I like to contribute to science when from time to time...


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok i joined and am crunching


----------



## HammerON (Jun 30, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Ok i joined and am crunching



Welcome 
Thanks for joining TPU WCG


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

Just joined the team... now... is there any way I can confine it to run in my system tray only so I don't have the bar for the program in my task bar?

I couldn't join the tpu team so I just joined... on to team apparantly. When I clicked on the link in fit's post it said the program was unavailable or something along those lines


----------



## SpiriteH! (Jul 9, 2009)

Joined TPU team, you now have the full power of my A64 5200+!

Well, as the Tesco adverts say 'every little helps'.


SpiriteH!


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

Just moved myself to the tpu team. I am impressed with WCG... so easy to run. Set it up and never think about it again... maybe I can convince my mom to run this on her machine, she has an athlon xp 2200+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 9, 2009)

hat said:


> Just joined the team... now... is there any way I can confine it to run in my system tray only so I don't have the bar for the program in my task bar?
> 
> I couldn't join the tpu team so I just joined... on to team apparantly. When I clicked on the link in fit's post it said the program was unavailable or something along those lines





maybe WCG site is messed? 

seems to work now. 

you can run BOINC as a service and never have to mess with it again. when you install there is an option to run as a service. 

thanks for helping out.


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

There's some guy wanting to trade one PII x3 for two 7750 kumas... I asked him if he'd sell me one for $50. If he says yes I'm jumping on it...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 9, 2009)

hat said:


> Just joined the team... now... is there any way I can confine it to run in my system tray only so I don't have the bar for the program in my task bar?
> 
> I couldn't join the tpu team so I just joined... on to team apparantly. When I clicked on the link in fit's post it said the program was unavailable or something along those lines





SpiriteH! said:


> Joined TPU team, you now have the full power of my A64 5200+!
> 
> Well, as the Tesco adverts say 'every little helps'.
> 
> ...



Thanks for crunching 
Glad to have you on the team~


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah it kinda bothered me that I couldn't do F@H anymore (no DX10 card for gpu... no multi core processor for SMP). I could do the single core client but the single client is old and crappy... I'd much rather run this


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

my media PC is crunching - lets just hope the 4000+ isnt so slow it un-crunches


----------



## hat (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it just me or is the WCG site slow slow slow? I can't even login--it just doesn't work.

I need to re-download the WCG client... is there an alternate download link somewhere?


----------



## mike047 (Aug 21, 2009)

hat said:


> Is it just me or is the WCG site slow slow slow? I can't even login--it just doesn't work.
> 
> I need to re-download the WCG client... is there an alternate download link somewhere?



http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2009)

I finally got enough spare parts to dedicate this computer 100%. I have been reading a lot about WCG and I am so happy to be apart of the team.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I finally got enough spare parts to dedicate this computer 100%. I have been reading a lot about WCG and I am so happy to be apart of the team.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/wcg1.jpg



Nice to have you onboard


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2009)

I get this error from the op


Error 	

    * The application is unavailable at this time, please try again later.


Your action has resulted in an error.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 3 more computers ready to crunch, how do I had on more comps to the same account?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I have 3 more computers ready to crunch, how do I had on more comps to the same account?



Download the software again


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Download the software again



The dam sites anti Mozilla ( Seamonkey ) lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

AsRock said:


> The dam sites anti Mozilla ( Seamonkey ) lol.



In that case: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
You will just have to attach the client to WCG after installing (just select World Community Grid from the list of projects, and enter your info)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> In that case: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php
> You will just have to attach the client to WCG after installing (just select World Community Grid from the list of projects, and enter your info)



I just used IE...  And as far as i can tell it's fully working .


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2009)

Keep seeing this when the screen saver activates too.  And seems to having issue's with my firewall too as i have only been able to upload data for 1 completion out of 4.  Even with it disabled seems to have a issue now were as it did not before.

I have 1 more near finished now ( 20 mins max ).  I'm hoping it was with joining the TPU group so i'll just upload them and see what happens.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 20, 2009)

join'd


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> join'd



Welcome to the crunching team


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> join'd



Thanks, and welcome to TPU!


----------



## xev11 (Sep 24, 2009)

World Community Grid - BOINC Manager is not able to connect to a World Community Grid client.

I get this when starting the program for the first time. I restarted my pc after install..
What do i do to get this working?


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Needs more crunch.

MORE CRUNCHERS


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 24, 2009)

xev11 said:


> World Community Grid - BOINC Manager is not able to connect to a World Community Grid client.
> 
> I get this when starting the program for the first time. I restarted my pc after install..
> What do i do to get this working?



Xev,

Make sure you are connected to internet. If u are using any firewall softwares, add WCG to the exception list so that traffic is allowed. Lastly, if u are using any proxy, you have to configure WCG proxy options found in the (advanced view) Advanced-options-http proxy. 

Lets know how it goes!!


----------



## xev11 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, i got it working. i needed to allow it to connect through zone alarm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2009)

i have revised the first post to update the process.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 5, 2009)

Installed it, but I shut it down because I have some questions about setup.


----------



## hat (Oct 5, 2009)

Well... we can't help if you don't ask


----------



## kylzer (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice guide very helpful thanks

just joined

can i run two clients at the same time?

like run my laptop and my i7 at home ?

thanks

kyle


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)

run it on every PC you can


----------



## kylzer (Oct 5, 2009)

Will do


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 6, 2009)

hat said:


> Well... we can't help if you don't ask



Thank's hat, but I think I got it figured out.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in and it's installed but I'm not sure if it's running because I don't see that window as shown above. I'm using 64bit version.. i'll figure it out.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I'm in and it's installed but I'm not sure if it's running because I don't see that window as shown above. I'm using 64bit version.. i'll figure it out.



Oh I will help him, thanks for taking my advice and checking it out Shev


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

I suppose this means I'm good to go?  cpu keeps spiking from 5% to 100% over and over, normal?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I suppose this means I'm good to go?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/boinc.jpg



Yessir! With your i7 @ 4ghz your production will be outstanding  How did you setup your CPU usage (cores and percent)? 

Oh, and you did join the TPU Team, right? 

If you do not have the CPU usage set to 100% it will cycle between full load and idle to get to your desired %. So for example, if under options for CPU usage you say 50% the client will run 100% for one second then 0% the next for an average of 50% Usage. I prefer to run it 100%, when another program needs the cycles the low priority WCG program will take a backseat.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

i logged into wcg and it says my team is TPU.

Cpu spikes 5-100% over and over, normal/safe?

100% cpu usage on multi-cpu setting.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> It never asked me to join a team, just loaded WCG.
> 
> Cpu spikes 5-100% over and over, normal/safe?



See above. EDIT, log into the website and select my Team on the left hand side, and join up for TPU  TEAM  	22175


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

Never saw TPU anywhere on that site I reg'd at.

So the cpu is ging to spike 0-100 every second forever?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Never saw TPU anywhere on that site I reg'd at.
> 
> So the cpu is ging to spike 0-100 every second forever?



Under preferences for CPU, set CPU time to 100% and CPU usage for Multi Core to 100% 

You have to log in on the webiste there is a link that says My Team, thats where you join up


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

ok set time to 100 from 60 nd now its constant 100% cpu..

wcg website says im on TPU team


----------



## hat (Oct 13, 2009)

I figure I should mention this here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105833

If you have a 64-bit setup you might want to use the 64-bit manager from the BOINC website


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> ok set time to 100 from 60 nd now its constant 100% cpu..
> 
> wcg website says im on TPU team



Excellent 

Just run it whenever you have the time or feel like it. You can scroll to the right in the manager and you will see when the deadlines are for the Workunits you are working on. If you have any questions feel free to PM me or post up here, there are a lot of experienced members here that can help.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

hat said:


> I figure I should mention this here
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105833
> 
> If you have a 64-bit setup you might want to use the 64-bit manager from the BOINC website



onedub sent me link to 64bit, thats what im on now. woot.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Follow the guide in my sig to set up BOINCView so you can monitor the client better


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

How do I get on TPU's team for this?
I just installed it on the XP mode and set it up.
brb gotta reboot windows 7 now to set that install in.
EDIT:All set crunch a bunch now for TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> How do I get on TPU's team for this?
> I just installed it on the XP mode and set it up.
> brb gotta reboot windows 7 now to set that install in.
> EDIT:All set crunch a bunch now for TPU!



Don't run it in XP Mode, run it natively in Windows 7, XP mode isn't nearly as fast for CPU-intensive tasks.  I don't know which client you installed, but you should install the x86_64 client (link).  It gives about 10% better PPD than the x86 version.  That i7 should be incredible for WCG (up to 4K PPD BOINC, 30K WCG, depending on what else you do with it).  If you need any more info, check the Essentials thread in my sig


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Don't run it in XP Mode, run it natively in Windows 7, XP mode isn't nearly as fast for CPU-intensive tasks.  I don't know which client you installed, but you should install the x86_64 client (link).  It gives about 10% better PPD than the x86 version.  That i7 should be incredible for WCG (up to 4K PPD BOINC, 30K WCG, depending on what else you do with it).  If you need any more info, check the Essentials thread in my sig



I am running it in windows 7 while running it in Xp at the same time..SO now on the rig in the sig I have two WCG clients running one in Windows 7 one in XP mode and I have one F@H running in xp mode and one F@H running on GPU and one F@H running on Windows 7 CPU......
I think XP mode is turning out better numbers than WIndows 7 is...AT least F@H CPU client is running faster in XP mode...not sure about WCG yet tho..
I had to down clock to 3.8GHZ becuase all that goodness created a mini furnace of about 5000BTU...lolz


----------



## ERazer (Oct 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I am running it in windows 7 while running it in Xp at the same time..SO now on the rig in the sig I have two WCG clients running one in Windows 7 one in XP mode and I have one F@H running in xp mode and one F@H running on GPU and one F@H running on Windows 7 CPU......
> I think XP mode is turning out better numbers than WIndows 7 is...AT least F@H CPU client is running faster in XP mode...not sure about WCG yet tho..
> I had to down clock to 3.8GHZ becuase all that goodness created a mini furnace of about 5000BTU...lolz



wierd the way u set it up but  as long ur crunching its all good


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

ERazer said:


> wierd the way u set it up but  as long ur crunching its all good



Actually I was surprised that XP mode was turning out 30% more on my rig than windows 7 was....But indeed on my rig XP mode is faster than windows 7 with the CPU GUI by 30%.
EDIT: at least wise while both are running simultaneously.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

some one else please test this ...this could be very useful for laptop folders!



Sorry dbl post ...got damn excited...


Just doesnt make sence tho.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just join the Project, I have added my work machine I might install this on my home machines also.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, I finally convinced my friend to crunch for WCG, but he set it up him and isn't crunching for a particular team. How can he join the TPU team? Does he have to go through the Bionic website?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been lurking for a while and have decided to go ahead and join the fight. I'll be adding my C2D E8400 and Phenom X3 8450 to the arsenal. I'm sure if I could get my E8400 to 3.6GHz or so that it would put out a lot more, tiem to do some research


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've been lurking for a while and have decided to go ahead and join the fight. I'll be adding my C2D E8400 and Phenom X3 8450 to the arsenal. I'm sure if I could get my E8400 to 3.6GHz or so that it would put out a lot more, tiem to do some research



Awesome!
Check out this thread to see a simple WCG PPD estimator I wrote if you want PPD estimates for your computers


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

guys Reefer86 need some Help thanks (i'm lost lol)

*'' help sorry to ask but i wen to the link and i already made an account. but on the thread it says click here to make an account and join the team. so im trying to make another account using the link but it is asking me to log in......''*

@Reefer86  I took the liberty to publish your p.m  hope it ok   Here the guys will find a solution


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Click the signout box at the top right hand corner to make sure you are not logged in. 

Click the Join now button to make a new SN and register.  (link : https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do) 

If you already have registered a SN that you want to join out team with: 

Log in to your account. 

Click My Team to join TPUs team # 22175, you may have to search with that number or by name, TechpowerUp.

EDIT: I really rushed this and its been a while since I had to sign up with the website, but this should get him started, if not he can post up in the thread and the assistance can be much more specific.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 15, 2010)

is there any projects we are striving for guys?

Ive managed to join the team btw thanks onedub


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

We run them all really. Human Pro. can cause issues with some computers, so if you see problems with those WUs, opt out of that project from WCG.com


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> We run them all really. Human Pro. can cause issues with some computers, so if you see problems with those WUs, opt out of that project from WCG.com



So basically you're only going to see problems with the Human Pro. Project if you're overclocked? I've been crunching on both of my stock-clocked rigs at for a few weeks now and have seen no errors as of yet.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 15, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So basically you're only going to see problems with the Human Pro. Project if you're overclocked? I've been crunching on both of my stock-clocked rigs at for a few weeks now and have seen no errors as of yet.



I think the vast majority of people who have had issues with these WUs are those that are OCed. Before going 24/7 I opted out as a preemptive measure. However there are times where I am assigned these WUs anyway and have had no issues OCed or not. 

So if you have had no issues keep crunching them, if you have errors opt out. Whatever you do Crunch Hard 

Sidenote: Where has Mike047 been??


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2010)

Well my rig is occt linpack/linx/whatever stable forever/7 and HPF still spits out computation error.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> if you run a 64bit OS then you should use 64bit BOINC as its performs a bit better than the 32bit version. you can find it here... *http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php*



When I download the 64 bit version above I get a "cannot download" error saying "content decoding has failed".


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this link.  A screenshot of the error would also be nice


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 5, 2010)

Crunching for TPU! =)


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Crunching for TPU! =)


Welcome.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Crunching for TPU! =)



Awesome, always glad to have another cruncher 
Check out the WCG Essentials thread in my sig, it should be of use to you if you haven't already seen it


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your awesome guide 

Just joined the TPU team 

I have a one year old kid, and I hope to God he never never needs this research, but I also hope we can help other kids and many other people by finding a cure to their problems 

Special thanks to Ion for his suggestion


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for joining.  
We all hope the research is never needed, but in case it is, we're glad to contribute, and it's a lot of fun!


----------



## adrianx (Feb 18, 2011)

hello to all

I have a little problem with Boinc manager ...

like that

12/16/2009 10:29:41 AM	World Community Grid	Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
12/16/2009 10:29:41 AM	World Community Grid	Requesting new tasks
12/16/2009 10:29:42 AM		Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
12/16/2009 10:29:42 AM	World Community Grid	Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificates
12/16/2009 10:29:43 AM		Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.


yes the date is.... 2009 (I need that date to run a software...) 

so I open the ports 80,443,31416. same problem

I also have an ideea it's posibile that Boinc Manager to generate same session key base on date tmie?

any new ideea?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe you have to have the current date. BOINC doesn't like it when the date is wrong


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2011)

2009 Realy?  It was a bad year for me.  Only thing I can through at this is run a VM with the proper date.


----------



## adrianx (Feb 18, 2011)

a good ideea VM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

The date is definitely your issue there Adrian.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't worry, the WCG servers are down as of my post. (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=boinc_status) It isn't a problem with your client. (Though the date could be a problem)


----------



## adrianx (Feb 21, 2011)

a new question ..... any idea if there are a version of boinc... that run like a service, or a version that run in background ? (idea is to use a series of the pc that run 24/24 but is not a good idea to be visible)


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 21, 2011)

Visible as in what? If it's running, the user will always be able to find it using task manager, it will be visible as a service. If you just want no visible window, close BOINC and it will go to the tray. I don't know if you can get the tray icon to go away. Out of curiosity, why don't you want it visible?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 21, 2011)

In W7 you can specify if you want a task tray icon to display or not, but then you have to set each icon individually.


----------



## adrianx (Feb 22, 2011)

an a new problem for me after 24 hours runnning on x4 the boinc manager have no jobs... and simple down do anything.... wtf I must click on project >>>update to get the tasks?

forget this.... some how the pc go to ups and the boinc manager dont return to normal power, after the 20 secounds period of run on ups


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

adrianx said:


> an a new problem for me after 24 hours runnning on x4 the boinc manager have no jobs... and simple down do anything.... wtf I must click on project >>>update to get the tasks?
> 
> forget this.... some how the pc go to ups and the boinc manager dont return to normal power, after the 20 secounds period of run on ups



Okay, so your issue got fixed, right?


----------



## adrianx (Feb 23, 2011)

yes i do ... but was strange....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2011)

adrianx said:


> yes i do ... but was strange....



As long as it's fixed.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2011)

Need help here guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got the 4 x Quad core running just fine, and crunching all 16 cores........However, the CPU fans are just crazy noisy! I really, really need a 4x fan controller really cheap guys! 

Someone get in touch with me on this issue!

Thanks in advance,

Dano


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok i have a question. i see that you get more PPD wiht a 64bit OS. If i install windows 7 X64 bit. do i need to install some type of x64 bit version of WCG? if so can someone link me to the X64 bit version cause im having issues finding it


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Need help here guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the 4 x Quad core running just fine, and crunching all 16 cores........However, the CPU fans are just crazy noisy! I really, really need a 4x fan controller really cheap guys!
> 
> ...



Think Velvet Wafer may know a thing or two about crazy fan control  Shoot him a PM



brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i have a question. i see that you get more PPD wiht a 64bit OS. If i install windows 7 X64 bit. do i need to install some type of x64 bit version of WCG? if so can someone link me to the X64 bit version cause im having issues finding it



Yup you can then use x64 version of Boinc. Think it's like 10% more PPD over regular 32bit. Link to all the versions:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php

(I'd suggest getting the stable versions, although BETA works fine for many )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Kiex! when i change my CPU, i will install this

boinc_6.10.58_windows_x86_64


----------



## twilyth (Feb 28, 2011)

They really need to add an option that let's you specify how much cpu time is given to the apps when you are on the machine.  I have to set boinc to suspend when I'm on it since it causes noticeable and annoying lag when it's running - and I don't mean games, I'm just talking about regular apps like Firefox.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> They really need to add an option that let's you specify how much cpu time is given to the apps when you are on the machine.  I have to set boinc to suspend when I'm on it since it causes noticeable and annoying lag when it's running - and I don't mean games, I'm just talking about regular apps like Firefox.



yep same here, i use it on my work laptop sometimes when im gone to lunch or something but if i use it while im working it lags crazy


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 1, 2011)

That's interesting. I run it all the time when I'm using my computer, and I don't have much of a noticeable speed difference. twilyth, you can set it to not compute if CPU usage is above a certain level. Don't know if that will help, but figured I'd mention it.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yup you can then use x64 version of Boinc. Think it's like 10% more PPD over regular 32bit. Link to all the versions:
> 
> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php
> 
> (I'd suggest getting the stable versions, although BETA works fine for many )



I have the 32bit program installed and want to change to 64bit...

Do I need to uninstall the x86 program before installing x64 or can you just run the x64 install to update it.


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I have the 32bit program installed and want to change to 64bit...
> 
> Do I need to uninstall the x86 program before installing x64 or can you just run the x64 install to update it.



Yea it would be best to uninstall the 32bit program before installing the 64bit. That should avoid any conflicts.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 19, 2011)

i just installed 64-bit over 32-bit, because I wanted to keep the tasks in progress from being deleted, and it worked perfectly fine for me. The tasks were even kept!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks guy's..

I have stopped it downloading any more tasks, I might wait till they are finished, and then install the x64 program.


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

As long as you keep the default tasks folder path (think it's C:\Program Data\BOINC) then either way it should resume the tasks you had in previous.

It's how I keep my tasks when I swap OS or drives in my crunchers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2011)

I just switched over this morning and got my i7 920 4Ghz stable


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> As long as you keep the default tasks folder path (think it's C:\Program Data\BOINC) then either way it should resume the tasks you had in previous.
> 
> It's how I keep my tasks when I swap OS or drives in my crunchers.



Yeah that sorted it for me, just made a backup of the BOINC folder and then uninstalled/installed the new client.

Tasks started of from where they had stopped.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 23, 2011)

How do I switch from advanced view to the basic?

I found it. Simple view.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 23, 2011)

You can use simple view if you want, but I would definitely recommend the use of advanced view; it's far more powerful and gives you much more information.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 23, 2011)

Did I get any points today?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Did I get any points today?



Look here:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 23, 2011)

When it asks for password in setup, does that mean account key?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



Doesn't that just show the top 100?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 23, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Doesn't that just show the top 100?



I clicked on today, I'm not there.  I think screwed up the password.  An i7 @ 3.7 should have posted some points.


----------



## KieX (Mar 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> When it asks for password in setup, does that mean account key?



Yes, the Boinc username and password during setup should be the same ones you use to login to the World Community Grid website.

If you are using hertz9753 as your username you can find yourself here in the stats page: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&offset=201

Can you post some screenshots of the tab called "Projects" under the advanced view? It should show something similar to this:


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 24, 2011)

KieX said:


> Yes, the Boinc username and password during setup should be the same ones you use to login to the World Community Grid website.
> 
> If you are using hertz9753 as your username you can find yourself here in the stats page: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&offset=201
> 
> Can you post some screenshots of the tab called "Projects" under the advanced view? It should show something similar to this:


----------



## neoreif (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmmm? I found your stats on the free dc site (third page for team TPU) and it says zero for the day. Maybe your rig hasnt returned the finished work units yet?


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess it's working.  Is 8 tasks on an i7 okay?


----------



## neoreif (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats quite right my friend! You have all your threads crunching for you but it seems Boinc is not using those 8 threads 100%. To enable full usage, go to the advanced tab->preferences, then set the " on multiprocessor systems, use at most" option to 100%. Well this is if your rig isa dedicated cruncher and just use it to browse the net and do minor games! Hope this helps!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 24, 2011)

As of your stats page now (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=644149) you have generated 670 credits today, so sounds like you got everything working!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> As of your stats page now (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=644149) you have generated 670 credits today, so sounds like you got everything working!



Actually Twilyth just posted his or her Milestone as passing 1,000


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Actually Twilyth just posted his or her Milestone as passing 1,000



Yeah, I know, but not all of that was today.


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 24, 2011)

neoreif said:


> Thats quite right my friend! You have all your threads crunching for you but it seems Boinc is not using those 8 threads 100%. To enable full usage, go to the advanced tab->preferences, then set the " on multiprocessor systems, use at most" option to 100%. Well this is if your rig isa dedicated cruncher and just use it to browse the net and do minor games! Hope this helps!



This is on my system 2 rig.  100% on the cpu now.  Folding on the GTX cards and getting 24,100 ppd.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 24, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> This is on my system 2 rig.  100% on the cpu now.  Folding on the GTX cards and getting 24,100 ppd.



Well thats kinda neat a set up you got there! Just been back from hibernation myself! Didnt crunch for almost a year! Nice to have you on the team buddy! Lots of good people here on TPU!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2011)

neoreif said:


> Well thats kinda neat a set up you got there! Just been back from hibernation myself! Didnt crunch for almost a year! Nice to have you on the team buddy! Lots of good people here on TPU!



Well welcome back to the most awesome crunching team on the net Neoreif


----------



## neoreif (Mar 24, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well welcome back to the most awesome crunching team on the net Neoreif



Thanks man! As I've said in another post, "It felt like going home"! Points means a contribution to the cause!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

Hertz,

Download and run this . Helps a lot!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## adrianx (Mar 25, 2011)

any one use a diskless os with boinc ?


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 25, 2011)

As in a Ubuntu Live CD or the equivalent?


----------



## adrianx (Mar 31, 2011)

i found that 

http://www.dotsch.de/boinc/DotschUX-FAQ.html

it's ubuntu with boinc client, can run with/with out install on hdd, it's simple and that i need for 2 pc

the next step is ... the personal render farm


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad you found what you needed.


----------



## hhumas (Sep 26, 2011)

its very good .. i am installing this software .. i am from Pakistan .. i will also post it in our gaming forum .. so that more guys from Pakistan will also install this software and help the humanity


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 25, 2014)

Joined!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Joined!


Wonderful, thank you for joining the team!  Let us know if we can help with anything! 
Are you running with the FX8350 in your specs?


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 25, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Wonderful, thank you for joining the team!  Let us know if we can help with anything!
> Are you running with the FX8350 in your specs?


Yepo! but currently only at 80% because i am working at same time


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 26, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Yepo! but currently only at 80% because i am working at same time


Is 220 tasks completed in one night a good result? I do not have any idea


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 26, 2014)

Just joined from a dedicated server too but set to 50% since it is a production server.  It will run there 24/7/365


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Just joined from a dedicated server too but set to 50% since it is a production server.  It will run there 24/7/365


Awesome 


nightriderjt said:


> Is 220 tasks completed in one night a good result? I do not have any idea


I presume you mean 220 points, not tasks.  And, no, 220 points is not very good--however, it takes a decent while for things to get up to speed, so it's not unexpected that it'll be that low for your first day or whatever.  After about four or five days things ought to be much better.  If you run your FX8350 at 80% 24/7 it should be something like 4,000-5000 a day, depending on what else you do with the computer.


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is what i mean. 744 now.



 



I think i am in good way about the points right?

My Contribution   My Team: TechPowerUp!
Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank) 0:001:09:07:52 (#604,340)   Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) (Rank) 3643:357:06:00:19 (#29)
Points Generated (Rank) 4,734 (#543,256)   Points Generated (Rank) 8,880,736,631 (#12)
Results Returned (Rank) 12 (#545,157)   Results Returned (Rank) 18,098,875 (#10)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2014)

Give it a few days to spool up. You should probably and I am just guessing here, be in the 3 to 4k ppd range at 80%


----------



## Jackywu91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Joined !


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2014)

Jackywu91 said:


> Joined !


Welcome aboard! 
Let us know if we can help you with _anything_!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 27, 2014)

If you're really curious, go to mycontribution and look for the button that says 'result status.'  Sort by return time.  You'll be able to see work units as they come in to be validated.  You can view pending validations by selecting that option under the result status drop down and filtering.  There are also many other options.

This will let you keep an eye on your results pretty much in real time.


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 28, 2014)

One question : Why there is not any project which use the GPU? I assume GPU crunching is superior than CPU. Or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> One question : Why there is not any project which use the GPU? I assume GPU crunching is superior than CPU. Or am i doing something wrong?


GPUs are indeed much faster--however, they're also far harder to code applications for, and for many it's simply not possible (or, if it's made to work, it's so inefficient that it offers no benefit).  Unfortunately, there are currently no GPU-enabled projects for WCG.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> One question : Why there is not any project which use the GPU? I assume GPU crunching is superior than CPU. Or am i doing something wrong?



There's plenty of GPU work with F@H and I know the F@H team would love some more company. I'm going to fire up some folding action today/tomorrow and give my cards another little go 

Edit: just realized I lost my folding badge so I really need to get back in


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> There's plenty of GPU work with F@H and I know the F@H team would love some more company. I'm going to fire up some folding action today/tomorrow and give my cards another little go
> 
> Edit: just realized I lost my folding badge so I really need to get back in


Good point.  I'm just not folding ATM because it's already warm in here and I only have a 20A breaker


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> There's plenty of GPU work with F@H and I know the F@H team would love some more company. I'm going to fire up some folding action today/tomorrow and give my cards another little go
> 
> Edit: *just realized I lost my folding badge so I really need to get back in*



Yes, yes you do!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yes, yes you do!!!!



It's all good now, it should be back soon. I got the 7770 folding already, and I'm going to give the 290s a run for a little while like a few days. 

The 4790 is running again to make up for the WCG loss


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Folding is Silly! (Sorry, just a JK.)

Crunch on Cruncher!!


----------

